
Campaign to take down Amazon is being funded by Amazon’s biggest rivals - sharcerer
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/campaign-to-take-down-amazon-is-being-funded-by-amazons-biggest-rivals-2019-09-20
======
tracer4201
Hearing the shopping mall owner in this list of people wanting to discredit
Amazon is hilarious.

Just last week we were at the mall. Not only did they not have my size, but
the people working there couldn’t be bothered to help or even check if there’s
any more inventory. This happened at two three different stores (shopping for
a jacket) before we left. When I did ask for help, the 20 somethings working
there practically looked offended.

Why the hell would I get in my car next time, and spend 20 minutes of my time
to drive to the mall when

1\. You don’t have what I need 2\. The people who work there can’t be bothered
to help, even those that really aren’t that busy

I should pay for gas and the 40 minute round trip, not to mention the time
wasted in these stores?

Yeah, it’s Amazons fault these business owners refuse to innovate or even just
not provide a horrible customer experience.

You’re not entitled to my business.

WalMarts a cancer that literally did price out all the local shops in the town
where I grew up in Arkansas. Now that Amazon threatens you, they’re bad for
consumers.

------
webninja
They aren’t going to beat Amazon through competition. They just aren’t as
talented as Amazon. But they very well could get rural senators to write
amazon-destroying legislation.

------
ganeshkrishnan
Amazon FBA is the key to the success of Amazon and reason most sellers can
scale. You can sell few items on Shopify or eBay but if you have to scale
nothing beats FBA.

our startup has been trying to deliver the "Amazon experience" for websites
and we have seen this problem with almost all major sellers

------
thefj
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21027657](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21027657)

